# Joe Budd



## nolesfan (Jan 14, 2007)

Any of you gadsden county guys been hunting in Joe Budd?  My previous experience tells me that the past two weekends were the peak of the rut in there, but I have not seen any good bucks in there this year.  Last year I saw 3 trophy sized bucks.  My buddy has passed up a small 6 point and a small 8 point.  (He hunts much farther from the road than most so he doesn't shoot unless it's worth the drag.)


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 14, 2007)

I used to hunt Area A. It was tough. The deer seemed to go nocturnal pretty quick. Good luck.


----------



## nolesfan (Jan 15, 2007)

I've not seen that.  I've seen plenty of deer in zones A and G.  Yesterday, I had three come by me at 4:45.  No bucks though.  You seem to always see turkeys in there.  And you are allowed to shoot either a hen or a gobbler.


----------

